# Genug Spiel fürs geld?



## Migthyrogue (7. März 2009)

Ich habe mir einen PC mit folgenen Komponenten bestellt

4 GB ram
Intel core Duo Quad (4x2,33 GHz)
Geforce 9800 GTX+
Asus nForce 5 Mainbord
2x 1TB SATA Festplatte

eigentlich doch ausreichend um alles auf max zu haben in wow. Crysis und GTA IV laufen ohne probs in wow hab ich jedoch meine 20 fps nur...im raid sogar noch weniger, reicht das system doch nicht für maximale einstellungen aus?


----------



## Scotch (7. März 2009)

Spielst du Wow im Fenstermodus? Bei mir drückt das die Fps gut und gern um 20-40 Punkte richtung Nullpunkt.


----------



## kramkiller (7. März 2009)

Das problem ist nicht dein Pc sonder  die Server Überlastung man kann auch  ein guten  Pc wie du haben und trotzdem   ruckelt es es ist nicht von Pc bei  mir ist das gleich und   das  ist einfach weil  wow zu überlastet ist versuch mal das an einen freitag mit  höchste  Einstellung ,weil da meisten wenige Leute da sind...


----------



## kingkryzon (7. März 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Spielst du Wow im Fenstermodus? Bei mir drückt das die Fps gut und gern um 20-40 Punkte richtung Nullpunkt.


/sign


----------



## Migthyrogue (7. März 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Spielst du Wow im Fenstermodus? Bei mir drückt das die Fps gut und gern um 20-40 Punkte richtung Nullpunkt.



jo hab ich bisher immer um gleichzeitig auch im internet zu sein...vll liegt es wirklich dadran


----------



## Starfros (7. März 2009)

Migthyrogue schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen PC mit folgenen Komponenten bestellt
> 
> 4 GB ram
> Intel core Duo Quad (4x2,33 GHz)
> ...



Das System an sich ist ok , aber habe des öfteren lesen müssen das Leute fps einbrüche oder andere sachen haben bei wow die eine Quad technik nutzen.
Da ich selber keinen habe weiss ich auch nicht ob man es für wow auf Zwei laufen lassen kann !


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. März 2009)

Wenn Crysis und GTA IV problemlos laufen... was sagt Dir das dann wohl über eine 4 Jahre alte Möhre wie WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Prinzip reichen schon drei aneinandergereihte Taschenrechner mit etwas mehr Speicher um WoW zum laufen zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (7. März 2009)

Migthyrogue schrieb:


> jo hab ich bisher immer um gleichzeitig auch im internet zu sein...vll liegt es wirklich dadran



Jo kenn ich, hab ich auch immer so gemacht, aber wenn es richtig lagt, dann solltest du den Fenstermodus mal auslassen....auch wenn alt+tab so verlockend ist ^^


----------



## Nasiria (7. März 2009)

Immer nur schade, dass die meisten Leute Online-Spiele gleich mit Offline-Spielen setzen... für Offline braucht man wirklich nur einen guten Rechner, aber bei Online ohnehin auch noch eine anständige Verbindung, wobei die Überlastung der Server auch zu beachten ist. Es gibt ja sogar zu heutiger Zeit manchmal noch die WoW-Warteschlange, dass man wegen zu vielen Leuten nicht sofort auf den Server kommt.


----------



## cazimir (7. März 2009)

Probier mal:
Start -> Ausführen(bzw. Suchen) -> msconfig eingeben und enter -> Reiter "Start" -> Erweiterte Optionen -> Prozessoranzahl 2

Sag mir obs geholfen hat.





Nasiria schrieb:


> Immer nur schade, dass die meisten Leute Online-Spiele gleich mit Offline-Spielen setzen... für Offline braucht man wirklich nur einen guten Rechner, aber bei Online ohnehin auch noch eine anständige Verbindung, wobei die Überlastung der Server auch zu beachten ist. Es gibt ja sogar zu heutiger Zeit manchmal noch die WoW-Warteschlange, dass man wegen zu vielen Leuten nicht sofort auf den Server kommt.


Nur weil ein Onlinespiel ein bisschen mehr Traffic berechnen muss bzw. die Objekte in einer andere Reihenfolge aufgebaut werden müssen, heisst es nicht, dass du Online und Offline Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen kannst.

Dass sich die Serverüberlastung so extrem auf die FPS auswirkt ist und bleibt *Schwachsinn!!!*


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Dass sich die Serverüberlastung so extrem auf die FPS auswirkt ist und bleibt *Schwachsinn!!!*


Ist es nicht! Der Netcode von Blizzard ist nun mal nicht gerade der beste. In Spielen wie WAR kannst du locker mal Raids mit 200 Spielern oder mehr auf eine andere Stadt machen. WoW kackt da schon mal schnell bei nur einer Raidgruppe mit 40 Spielern ab. Wer mal beide Spiele gespielt hat, der weis wovon ich rede.


----------



## cazimir (7. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist es nicht! Der Netcode von Blizzard ist nun mal nicht gerade der beste. In Spielen wie WAR kannst du locker mal Raids mit 200 Spielern oder mehr auf eine andere Stadt machen. WoW kackt da schon mal schnell bei nur einer Raidgruppe mit 40 Spielern ab. Wer mal beide Spiele gespielt hat, der weis wovon ich rede.



Trotzdem hat diese Aussage wieder nicht mit der eigentlichen Behautung zu tun. Die Behauptung von euch ist: "Wenn der Server auseglastet ist, sinken deine FPS.". Das würde dann auch bedeuten, dass die FPS der Spieler in Goldhain sinken, wenn in SW grad ein Städteraid stattfindet.

Die Tatsache, dass bei einen 200Mann Raid die FPS sinken und die Anzahl der Lags steigt, kann man jedoch nicht so einfach verbinden. Die Grafikengine arbeitet getrennt vom Datentransfer zwischen Server und Client. Das kannst du auch dadran sehen, dass ein Spieler mit einer miesen Anbindung vor dir langruckelt, du dich aber flüssig bewegen kannst.

Wenn es also bei 200Mann Raids lagt, dann liegt es mehr daran, dass: 
a) Viel mehr Polygonen dargestellt werden.
b) Viel mehr Daten verarbeitet werden.


----------



## pampam (7. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Im Prinzip reichen schon drei aneinandergereihte Taschenrechner mit etwas mehr Speicher um WoW zum laufen zu bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss ich mir merken, der Spruch ist gut xD


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat diese Aussage wieder nicht mit der eigentlichen Behautung zu tun. Die Behauptung von euch ist: "Wenn der Server auseglastet ist, sinken deine FPS.". Das würde dann auch bedeuten, dass die FPS der Spieler in Goldhain sinken, wenn in SW grad ein Städteraid stattfindet.
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass bei einen 200Mann Raid die FPS sinken und die Anzahl der Lags steigt, kann man jedoch nicht so einfach verbinden. Die Grafikengine arbeitet getrennt vom Datentransfer zwischen Server und Client. Das kannst du auch dadran sehen, dass ein Spieler mit einer miesen Anbindung vor dir langruckelt, du dich aber flüssig bewegen kannst.
> 
> ...


Dann erkläre mir mal warum das in WAR nicht so ist. Klar können auch da mal die Server überlastet sein. Aber es können deutlich mehr Spieler gegen einander kämpfen als in WOW.
Und was an Daten bei WoW über die I-Netleitung übertragen wird ist nicht der Rede wert. Das könnte sogar ISDN locker bewältigen. 10 Stunden spielen sind nicht mal 50MB Daten die übertragen werden. Gut bleibt noch der letzte Punkt der Rechner des Spielers selbst. Also bei mir kommt es trotz extrem guter Rechenleistung manchmal zu Standbildern. Wie würdest du das erklären? Und sag nicht ich hätte einen schlecht konfigurierten Rechner, dann werde ich sauer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was Raids auf Städte angeht so merkt man das durchaus, selbst dann wenn man sich ganz woanders befindet. Ist auch seit dem letzten Addon immer wieder sehr gut an TausendWinter zu sehen. Wenn es da abgeht, kann man mittendrin teilweise so gut wie gar nicht spielen wegen den Lags. Und ausserhalb in irgendeinen anderen Land in Nordend gibt es dann teilweise recht derbe Lags.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Migthyrogue schrieb:


> jo hab ich bisher immer um gleichzeitig auch im internet zu sein...vll liegt es wirklich dadran


Vielleicht, glaub ich aber nicht. Ich spiel WoW schon immer im Fenstermodus und hab nie Probleme damit (C2D @ 3 Ghz, 4GB DDR2, 8800 GT 1024), wobei ich mal wieder betonen muss dass ich in Dalaran weniger FPS habe als bei Crysis auf "Very High"...
Und da sagen die Leute Crysis wäre schlecht programmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und da sagen die Leute Crysis wäre schlecht programmiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wär Crysis schlecht programmiert, würds Gothic 3 heißen :/


----------



## advanced08 (7. März 2009)

öffne mal wow und dann den taskmngr und guck wie viele kerne für wow zu gewiesen sind 

ansonsten hintergrund programme schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (7. März 2009)

Den 2,3 GHZ Quad auf 2,66 oder gar 3 GHZ übetakten und dann perfekt.
Evtl. wird ein separater Kühler nötig, wenn Boxed.


----------



## Asoriel (7. März 2009)

Wagga den muss man an sich nicht übertakten. Sicher, es würde durchaus was bringen, aber das ist kein Muss.

@TE: Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung *deaktiviert*?


----------



## Wagga (7. März 2009)

Nein muss nicht den WoW läuft auch auf einem 2GHZ Duo-Core.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (8. März 2009)

Ich würde behaupten wow skalliert nicht mal richtig mit DualCores. Mein Kern1 is immer bei 80% während mein Kern2 bei 20% ist.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

also bei mir waren die Kerne 1 und 2 immer gleichmäßig ausgelastet, Kern 3 minimal und Kern 4 war schlafen.


----------



## Tronnic² (8. März 2009)

Hier mal ein screen (auslastung ganz links)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

Everest sagt da aber was anderes. Da hat Core1 50% und Core2 80% was durchaus in Ordnung wäre mit dem was du alles offen hast.

Dein UI find ich übrigens super. Ich hab damals auch immer alles gemoddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dein UI find ich übrigens super. Ich hab damals auch immer alles gemoddet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man drüber streiten. Ich find z.b. die Buttons zu groß, X-Perl ist im Allgemeinen schmerzhaft fürs Auge, das Mikro Menü sollte man kleiner und Mouseover machen, de Hintergrund vom Chat würd ich ausmachen, die Buttons an der Minimap deaktivieren usw....aber jedem das Seine, ich selber kann ja nichts sagen, ich benutz ja derzeit nicht mal ein selbstgemachtes :/


----------



## cazimir (8. März 2009)

Mein letzter OT Beitrag:


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das könnte sogar ISDN locker bewältigen.


Bei Raids sieht das anders aus.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt es trotz extrem guter Rechenleistung manchmal zu Standbildern. Wie würdest du das erklären?


Nicht böse sein. Ich würde sagen du hast ein Problem mit nem Addon ODER du hast deinen Rechner übertaktet.
Ich hatte das mal mit Quartz, bzw auch mal, als die 667MHZRam auf 800 laufen lassen hab.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> ... an TausendWinter zu sehen. Wenn es da abgeht, kann man mittendrin teilweise so gut wie gar nicht spielen wegen den Lags. Und ausserhalb in irgendeinen anderen Land in Nordend gibt es dann teilweise recht derbe Lags.


Genau du sagst es. Es gab Lags, die FPS Zahl blieb aber annähernd gleich.

Weiteres per PM, müssen den Thread hier nicht unnütz vollspamen ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

cazimir du darfst mir glauben, an Dragonzos Rechner liegt es 110% nicht. Und übertaktet hat er auch nichts. Schau doch am besten mal sein SysProfil an, da kannst du dir selbst ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Vielleicht, glaub ich aber nicht. Ich spiel WoW schon immer im Fenstermodus und hab nie Probleme damit (C2D @ 3 Ghz, 4GB DDR2, 8800 GT 1024), wobei ich mal wieder betonen muss dass ich in Dalaran weniger FPS habe als bei Crysis auf "Very High"...
> Und da sagen die Leute Crysis wäre schlecht programmiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was die Leute immer so sagen. 99% von denen können nicht mal ein einfaches "Hallo Welt" programmieren. Würde mich dann schon interessieren, woher die ihr Wissen bezüglich eines vermeintlich schlechten Quellcodes beziehen. Im Falle von Crysis kommt es denke ich mal daher, daß die meisten meinen, man könnte ein Spiel mit einer derart phantastischen Grafik auf einem Taschenrechner spielen.

Die Dschungellandschaft in Crysis ist einfach derart geil in Szene gesetzt, daß nun mal ein Highend-Rechner Vorraussetzung ist. Irgendwo muss das ganze auch herkommen. Und wenn man dem ganzen einen ordentlichen Rechenknecht zur Seite stellt, dann läuft das auch. Wenn ich mir aber für 500€ nen Rechner kaufe und mir einbilde, daß da nun Crysis drauf laufen muss, dann finde ich das einfach nur lachhaft. Crysis ist ein Meilenstein der Programmierkunst. Das muss man erstmal nachmachen.

Bei mir läuft das Spiel butterweich und völlig problemlos. Aber ich weiß auch, was ich dazu brauche. Mit irgendeiner Budget-Karte brauch ich da einfach garnicht erst kommen.

Was aber immo völlig verhunzt zu sein scheint, ist Wow. Wenn ich hier ständig was von 3Ghz Quads mit Geforce GTX295 im Zusammenhang mit schlechten FPS lese und das ist immo ja nicht gerade selten, dann mach ich mir da schon so meine Gedanken

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie billig die Wow-Grafik eigentlich ist. Herr der Ringe sieht tausend mal geiler aus und läuft, wie man so hört, auch auf mittelmäßigen Rechnern schon sehr gut. Vielleicht sollten sie es einfach lassen, aus dieser angestaubten Engine auf biegen und brechen noch mehr rausholen zu wollen, oder aber eine neue Engine aufsetzen, wenn sie bessere Grafik wollen.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. März 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Mein letzter OT Beitrag:
> 
> Bei Raids sieht das anders aus.
> 
> ...


FPS hat ja auch nichts mit Lags zu tun.

Mit Addons habe ich kein Problem, denn auch gänzlich ohne diese ändert sich daran nichts. 
Und selbst wenn ich 10 Stunden raide ändert sich nicht merklich was an der Menge der übertragenden Daten. Sind vielleicht 50% mehr, aber auch das wäre kein Problem. Zufällig kenn ich jemanden der mit ISDN spielt. Es funktioniert vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber zufriedenstellend. Ja leider gibts auch heute noch Leute die keine Möglichkeit haben mit DSL ins I-Net zu gehen ^^

War auch von mit der letzte OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

